# HotShot No Pest Strips work great for spider mite control!



## BasementGuerrilla (Jun 9, 2009)

I just had my first bout with spider mites. While watering my beautiful Mango mother I noticed about 6-7 bottom leaves that were about 10-15% infested with mites. I freaked out and called my buddy. He calmly told me to relax, go to Lowe's and buy a $4 Hotshot No Pest Strip, hang it in my garden, and call him in a week to thank him. 

6 days after first seeing the mites and hanging a NPS in my garden, ALL MITES ARE DEAD! NO SIGNS OF SURVIVORS! 

I feel sorry for all the people that choose to wage an expensive, time consuming war with these little bastards. It's so simple with the no pest strips. To hell with all the hippie crap that just pisses them off.

But, I should also say that you should use this product with caution. I don't think you should use NPS past the 3rd week of flower. If that is your situation then go for the Azamax/Azatrol (supposedly a 100% sure thing that is organic, but expensive). I think it is very important to wash the chemicals off all the leaves after putting a NPS in your garden. You should not keep a NPS in your garden for preventative maintenence IMHO. I think it should be used for one week upon first site of mites (spider mite eggs hatch in 3-4 days), and then placed in a ziplock bag until it is needed again. The one time I went into my mother's room this week without a dust mask, I definitely came out light headed, and I don't think it was the trainwreck I smoked earlier in the day.


----------



## BasementGuerrilla (Jun 9, 2009)

By the way, for those that have never heard of this product, these AREN"T the sticky strips that you hang, they look like air fresheners and they emit an odor. Here is a pic of them in the packaging: http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/0f0818dfa8465ae344d0510a59f12db6.jpg


----------



## olosto (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea, they do work well...


----------



## stopcallingmedude (Jun 10, 2009)

guerrilla, have you seen any negative effects on your plants from using this product?


----------



## BasementGuerrilla (Jun 10, 2009)

stopcallingmedude said:


> guerrilla, have you seen any negative effects on your plants from using this product?


Nope! They actually look better than ever right now. I hung the strip 12" above my infested mother for 6 days, took the pest strip out, and sealed it in a ziploc bag for later use if ever necessary. Then I took ph'd water and sprayed the leaves very well and wiped them off with a clean hand towel. IMHO this is the way these things should be used. You don't need 5 of them in your room when you first notice the mites and are freaking out, and you don't need one in there 24/7 for preventative. Also, BE SURE TO TURN OFF YOUR VENTILATION! These wont work with your fans on, there needs to be very little air movement so that the odor permeates the room. Try them, respect them, things will be fine.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that these strips are not safe for consumption (It should mention that right on the packaging, to induce vomiting if it ingested), and that it vaporizes and the chemicals DO get on the plants... Whether that makes them grow better or not is irrelevant, what is important is whether or not the end user gets sick.

For spider mites there are a series of options such as ladybugs, sprays like Doktor Doom, etc. that are tested and guaranteed to be safe to use on crops that are intended for human consumption (fruits, vegitables, and in our case flowers).

Additionally, wiping leaves off does not remove any residue from the vapor within the buds... Unless you are able to somehow find time to wipe off every look piece of the bud, inside and out.


----------



## BasementGuerrilla (Jul 11, 2009)

Keep in mind, some people are hippies and have a hypersensitive reaction to chemicals. If you are one of these sickly people you should probably avoid Hot Shot No pest strips. However, if you are a normal person and can leave your house without wearing a dust mask, and don't fear breathing city air and auto emissions from cars on a daily basis, then you shouldn't fear this product. Hot shot no pest strips are the #1 way to combat almost any indoor garden pest, especially mites, gnats and thrips. They are the cheapest and work great. Hang 1 NPS for every 200sq ft of garden space for a week or two and all bugs will be dead, guaranteed. Get them, use them, love them, save money, to hell with neem oil, foggers and other annoyers!


----------



## Smokey95033 (Jul 11, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Keep in mind that these strips are not safe for consumption (It should mention that right on the packaging, to induce vomiting if it ingested), and that it vaporizes and the chemicals DO get on the plants... Whether that makes them grow better or not is irrelevant, what is important is whether or not the end user gets sick.
> 
> For spider mites there are a series of options such as ladybugs, sprays like Doktor Doom, etc. that are tested and guaranteed to be safe to use on crops that are intended for human consumption (fruits, vegitables, and in our case flowers).
> 
> Additionally, wiping leaves off does not remove any residue from the vapor within the buds... Unless you are able to somehow find time to wipe off every look piece of the bud, inside and out.




He is right. I think on the package it has some warnings about all this stuff too. I would never use the hot shot strips. Stick to the basic yellow sticky paper. Or use Vaseline and yellow construction paper and make your own.


----------



## Smokey95033 (Jul 11, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Keep in mind that these strips are not safe for consumption (It should mention that right on the packaging, to induce vomiting if it ingested), and that it vaporizes and the chemicals DO get on the plants... Whether that makes them grow better or not is irrelevant, what is important is whether or not the end user gets sick.
> 
> For spider mites there are a series of options such as ladybugs, sprays like Doktor Doom, etc. that are tested and guaranteed to be safe to use on crops that are intended for human consumption (fruits, vegitables, and in our case flowers).
> 
> Additionally, wiping leaves off does not remove any residue from the vapor within the buds... Unless you are able to somehow find time to wipe off every look piece of the bud, inside and out.




He is right. I think on the package it has some warnings about all this stuff too. I would never use the hot shot strips. Stick to the basic yellow sticky paper. Or use Vaseline and yellow construction paper and make your own.


Shit I have a bottle of dr. doom. That shit looks scary!!! Looks like a can of raid to me!! I have used it with no ill effects though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2009)

BasementGuerrilla said:


> Keep in mind, some people are hippies and have a hypersensitive reaction to chemicals. If you are one of these sickly people you should probably avoid Hot Shot No pest strips. However, if you are a normal person and can leave your house without wearing a dust mask, and don't fear breathing city air and auto emissions from cars on a daily basis, then you shouldn't fear this product. Hot shot no pest strips are the #1 way to combat almost any indoor garden pest, especially mites, gnats and thrips. They are the cheapest and work great. Hang 1 NPS for every 200sq ft of garden space for a week or two and all bugs will be dead, guaranteed. Get them, use them, love them, save money, to hell with neem oil, foggers and other annoyers!


how do you know they are the #1 way? you said you had your "first bout with spider mites". you said you called your buddy and he said to get NPS. you said "6 days after seeing the FIRST mites" they were all gone. 


you have never tried anything else. you have nothing to compare to. so how can you be sure these are the #1 way? 

just wondering.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2009)

BasementGuerrilla said:


> Keep in mind, some people are hippies and have a hypersensitive reaction to chemicals. If you are one of these sickly people you should probably avoid Hot Shot No pest strips. However, if you are a normal person and can leave your house without wearing a dust mask, and don't fear breathing city air and auto emissions from cars on a daily basis, then you shouldn't fear this product. Hot shot no pest strips are the #1 way to combat almost any indoor garden pest, especially mites, gnats and thrips. They are the cheapest and work great. Hang 1 NPS for every 200sq ft of garden space for a week or two and all bugs will be dead, guaranteed. Get them, use them, love them, save money, to hell with neem oil, foggers and other annoyers!



do you work for them?


----------



## Smokey95033 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds like it huh.


----------



## Smokey95033 (Jul 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how do you know they are the #1 way? you said you had your "first bout with spider mites". you said you called your buddy and he said to get NPS. you said "6 days after seeing the FIRST mites" they were all gone.
> 
> 
> you have never tried anything else. you have nothing to compare to. so how can you be sure these are the #1 way?
> ...



Hahaha, +1 on that.


----------



## peteman990 (Jul 11, 2009)

Smokey95033 said:


> Hahaha, +1 on that.


I've used these strips too and they do clear out the bugs real quick. Can't comment on mites, but they killed my fungus gnats quick. Damn things dropped right outta the sky soon as they smelled the shit.

Have heard however, that they are not good for your plants. Definetely don't use during flowering, and only put them there if you see bugs around otherwise they might be doing more harm than good. They also carcinogenic, so don't stay in the same room with them emitting their "harmless, odorless vapor" for too long.

Shit works real well, but I wouldn't bask in the scent all day if you catch my drift and value your non-cancerous self.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 11, 2009)

Generally a mite infestation shows itself in flower. 






peteman990 said:


> *Definetely don't use during flowering*, and only put them there if you see bugs around otherwise they might be doing more harm than good. .


----------



## peteman990 (Jul 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Generally a mite infestation shows itself in flower.


If so, do what you gotta do. Was just saying that cause i'm sure you wouldn't want NPS residue in your buds that you are going to inhale.


----------



## Smokey95033 (Jul 11, 2009)

Why risk it. There are so many different types of organic pest control.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jul 11, 2009)

Sooo what can you use for flowering? that docter doom stuff looks good....


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 12, 2009)

BasementGuerrilla said:


> Keep in mind, some people are hippies and have a hypersensitive reaction to chemicals. If you are one of these sickly people you should probably avoid Hot Shot No pest strips. However, if you are a normal person and can leave your house without wearing a dust mask, and don't fear breathing city air and auto emissions from cars on a daily basis, then you shouldn't fear this product. Hot shot no pest strips are the #1 way to combat almost any indoor garden pest, especially mites, gnats and thrips. They are the cheapest and work great. Hang 1 NPS for every 200sq ft of garden space for a week or two and all bugs will be dead, guaranteed. Get them, use them, love them, save money, to hell with neem oil, foggers and other annoyers!



The Hot Shot No Pest Strip is made with "Dichlorvos." This ingredient is very toxic, and is not recommended for use around pets or humans. I don't know if you've read the toxicological profile for Dichlorvos, but based on the information in it, I am 100% happy that I no longer have these things around my home. Not to mention the vapor that was distributed onto my buds... Fortunately none of it was smoked, otherwise I might consider a check up to make sure I don't have any weird things like whats listed in the profile if you search for the page numbers listed in the screenshot below: 









Either way... I don't think I would want any of this stuff on my thread... Hippie or not, people deserve clean smoke - not more crap covered in chemicals... What's so medicinal about the herb if it's covered in deadly chemicals? 

Sorry if I did anything to damage the point you're trying to make about how great they work for spider mite control... I just think peoples health is a little bit more important.

*Oh yeah, and if that's not bad enough... Just read the toxicological profile to hear about the animal testing they did for this product on rabbits and whatnot.  *That's some pretty messed up stuff...


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 12, 2009)

Most of the bunnies died before they were given an opportunity to grow long enough to test if this product will cause cancer in the animals


----------



## Smokey95033 (Jul 12, 2009)

I knew that crap had all kinds of warnings on the package.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 12, 2009)

almost all fetilizers have the same federal warnings on the back of them that prohib using against the directions. Im not condoning the use of NPS either way. Just letting ya'll know my experiences with it. as far as not using them in flower, i think that defeats the purpose of what this thread was startd for, mite control. if u have mites, itll most likely be in flower, and ur past the prevenitive stage, once u see them. Soo with that said, I have used NPS, have 1 thats been in my flower room for quite some time. It killed my mites last cycle, i no longer see them, harvested over 1.3 pounds, and have smoked a piece of all my strains. the taste is not altered, nor the smell or appearance. And yes i have 4 inline fans doing work , and yes that = lots of circulation.


----------



## peteman990 (Jul 12, 2009)

"Dichlorvos was the active ingredient in No-Pest Strips, but is no 
longer used for this purpose."

Copied straight from the article.


----------



## BasementGuerrilla (Jul 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how do you know they are the #1 way? you said you had your "first bout with spider mites". you said you called your buddy and he said to get NPS. you said "6 days after seeing the FIRST mites" they were all gone.
> 
> 
> you have never tried anything else. you have nothing to compare to. so how can you be sure these are the #1 way?
> ...


you're smoking crack not bud, read again fatty.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 14, 2009)

BasementGuerrilla said:


> you're smoking crack not bud, read again fatty.


Way out of line dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2009)

BasementGuerrilla said:


> you're smoking crack not bud, read again fatty.



i just read it again. my question still poses.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just read it again. my question still poses.


He's on "vacation" for 10 days...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> He's on "vacation" for 10 days...


i can wait.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 15, 2009)

everyone can use a vacation here and there.. expected or not.... it gives them a chance to cool down and relax...


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 15, 2009)

FDDs question wuz completly rational.. BG>???? if this is ur first bout with mites, and your claiming NPS killed them , then what other products can you even compare the NPS to. Nothing becasue you havent used anything in a comparison trial. So you provide nothing to substantiate any claims that NPS is better than other products. 


Originally Posted by *fdd2blk*  
_how do you know they are the #1 way? you said you had your "first bout with spider mites". you said you called your buddy and he said to get NPS. you said "6 days after seeing the FIRST mites" they were all gone. 


you have never tried anything else. you have nothing to compare to. so how can you be sure these are the #1 way? 

just wondering. _


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 15, 2009)

its easy to argue, but far harder to make an arguement... some people spout off at the mouth with little to no evidence to back up what they say, other than what they heard from someone ekse or the little bit of experience they have with it... they can argue with you all day about whatever it is, but provide no real arguement to back themselves up.. and if they do have an arguement its typically "just ask anyone" or "so and so said it too" or "just look at my results" with little if any experience or real evidence with anything else to have a comparison to provide proof beyond a reasonable doubt they are right... most of the time they argue because they think they are right, and if they provide any argument for their case its weak at best... you cant fight ignorance...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> its easy to argue, but far harder to make an arguement... some people spout off at the mouth with little to no evidence to back up what they say, other than what they heard from someone ekse or the little bit of experience they have with it... they can argue with you all day about whatever it is, but provide no real arguement to back themselves up.. and if they do have an arguement its typically "just ask anyone" or "so and so said it too" or "just look at my results" with little if any experience or real evidence with anything else to have a comparison to provide proof beyond a reasonable doubt they are right... most of the time they argue because they think they are right, and if they provide any argument for their case its weak at best... you cant fight ignorance...



sounds like my root bound argument. i show pics of 7 foot tall, pound and a half plants in 6 and 7 gallon pots. people straight up tell me, after seeing the pics, "YOU CAN'T DO THAT!".

um, what?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 15, 2009)

the no pest strip is working for my grow room ,it has stopped the white fly prob. i developed ...it works for my situation


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds like my root bound argument. i show pics of 7 foot tall, pound and a half plants in 6 and 7 gallon pots. people straight up tell me, after seeing the pics, "YOU CAN'T DO THAT!".
> 
> um, what?


i saw those pics... its hard to believe.. but if the proof is right in front of you.. well its hard to argue with.. obviously you have tried and experimented and have the proof to back up the claim.. its not just something you heard or read and are just repeating because it sounds cool or makes you sound smart or a better grower or whatever... the worst part is when you have the evidence to back up the claims, the comparisons to prove its not a fluke, and people still want to argue with you..

your plants are amazing btw.. very very amazing.. gives me hope that i can reach my personal goal for my plants!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 15, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i saw those pics... its hard to believe.. but if the proof is right in front of you.. well its hard to argue with.. obviously you have tried and experimented and have the proof to back up the claim.. its not just something you heard or read and are just repeating because it sounds cool or makes you sound smart or a better grower or whatever... the worst part is when you have the evidence to back up the claims, the comparisons to prove its not a fluke, and people still want to argue with you..
> 
> your plants are amazing btw.. very very amazing.. gives me hope that i can reach my personal goal for my plants!



is that your plant in your sig?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 15, 2009)

thats one of them from my last harvest... i have new ones started now.. but yeah.. i have a youtube vid in my sig from my last grow those pics were taken from..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

back on topic ive tried pred mites and sprays and they didnt work for me, ive just ordered a strip. if it doesnt kill me when i smoke the bud ill post


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jul 16, 2009)

I just bought a strip today.
my room is 10X10 with 24 hours of good ventilation.

I think tomorrow ill put a timer on my main exhaust fan so it goes off for 4 hours a day, and see how they are in a week with out spraying anything on them just using the Hotshot strip.

Chemicals or not, when your 20 G's into your operation(equipment, rent, utilities) Mites have to be eliminated at all reasonable costs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2009)

so glad i grow my own.


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jul 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so glad i grow my own.


 
Yeah its nice to grow your own,,, just really sucks when you agree to grow for other people as well. Never again. Im scaling down after this.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2009)

well i told the wife about it and she hit the roof saying your not bringing carcinogens up in our house.... but i told her id already ordered the thing so its on... 

looked up the major active ingredient on wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichlorvos

and yeah there have been several attempts to ban it. wiki says that Major concerns are over acute and chronic toxicity. There is no conclusive evidence of carcinogenicity to date. 

which i took to mean if your dumb enough to be around it for too long it wont be good for you. 

ive seen what toxic grow tents do to weed plants and the fumes do fuck with plants but ive also seen plants make stunning recoveries after toxic shock. flushing well and not using it near plants that are 2-3 weeks before finnishing it should be fine.

thats what im telling myself anyways hahah


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i told the wife about it and she hit the roof saying your not bringing carcinogens up in our house.... but i told her id already ordered the thing so its on...
> 
> looked up the major active ingredient on wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichlorvos
> 
> ...



You should read the toxicological report I posted... I think that the only reason there is a lack of evidence regarding cancer is because the animals they tested toxicity on died before having a chance to GET cancer from it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 16, 2009)

how much time do you spend in your grow room in a day? test animals are put into an air tight booth with the equivalent of ioo strips hung around there necks and sprayed into there eyes


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> how much time do you spend in your grow room in a day? test animals are put into an air tight booth with the equivalent of ioo strips hung around there necks and sprayed into there eyes


Maybe you should read about the procedures and testing before you try to make a comparison


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 16, 2009)

it was an exaggeration but you get were i was going with the post


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> it was an exaggeration but you get were i was going with the post


 heh


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 16, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> heh


 hem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> You should read the toxicological report I posted... I think that the only reason there is a lack of evidence regarding cancer is because the animals they tested toxicity on died before having a chance to GET cancer from it.



ok so after a long read and i do mean fuckin long 280 pages. my conclusion is that unless your eating drinking or rubbing the strip on your skin and not washing it off or putting it within your breathing range for a prolonged period it will not harm you. as i have no intention of doing any of the above. im giving it a go. 

those poor rabbits were fed the stuff and allowed only to breath air contaminated by the strips its no wonder they died. 

ill report back in a week or two on the mite problem if im still above terra firma


----------



## bigbrew (Jul 22, 2009)

I used the Hotshot Strips for a thrips problem and it worked well, but I pulled it after 2 days after reading about how toxic it is. I switched to Spinosad spray and it worked great, although I know this is about spider mites. 

Im sure an arsenic fog would kill spider mites too but you dont go using that now do you?


----------



## coalminer (Jul 23, 2009)

I won't be taking any chances with the hotshot. Just doesn't make sense to play with products like that when a lot safer ones are out there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

does if they don't work, sprays are mostly ineffective or so ive found anyway


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 23, 2009)

i read some of those 200 pages DG&T the chemical breaks down in water or high humidity very rapidly ,i feel safer now then when i first purchased the strip


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah its really not that bad unless your constantly exposed to it. i was a bit concerned to hear a lot of fast food preparation areas have them as standard.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 23, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Im sure an arsenic fog would kill spider mites too but you dont go using that now do you?


 good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

perhaps we should just ask them quietly to move on. the ebay shop i got mine from is for equestrian supplies if the strip don't kill a horse i'm sure ill be ok. 

grow a pair


----------



## wrawlphe69 (Jul 23, 2009)

neem works great!ive had the spider mite prob before,got rid of them and they came back a month and a half in to flower............cant use my neem now


----------



## wrawlphe69 (Jul 23, 2009)

i bought a bottle at walmart its called fungicide,shit works for everything,its a spray


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jul 23, 2009)

well its been over a week now since i put 2 NoPest Strips in my 10X10 room. I'v set my main exhaust fan to shut off for 5 hours a night.

I'v looked at all of my 64 plants, and Not one of the spider mites are moving. I'm actually very surprised how effective the strips are. 
I'v tried Safer soap, and all kinds of shit the past few weeks, and they just kept coming back. Then I put the strips in the room and with no elbow grease at all they're all dead. 
Feels good


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 23, 2009)

wrawlphe69 said:


> neem works great!ive had the spider mite prob before,got rid of them and they came back a month and a half in to flower............cant use my neem now


i have used neem all the way up to about the 5th/6th week of flowering with no problems at all.. as long as you have good ventilation and circulation you should be fine...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2009)

i just found an old drum of DDT. woooo hoooo. won't be a bug for miles.


----------



## wrawlphe69 (Jul 23, 2009)

what if you got neem on the bud sites?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 23, 2009)

what if you used antiperspirant ,its toxic ....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 23, 2009)

its fine if you get neem on the plant.. and the buds/budsites.. its best to try to avoid it.. but thats where good ventilation and circulation come into play... mold/mildew/fungus spores can not land and grow in an environment with constantly circulating air.. and as long as the moisture from the spray can evaporate easily and is moved from around the bud then you wont have any problems.. like i said, i have sprayed about 5 or 6 weeks into flowering with no problems at all... just made sure there was enough time for the neem oil to wear off the plant/buds.... 

if your worried about spraying with it tho, you can also root feed it.. it works in the same way as spraying it does... neem oil actually works by affecting the hormones of the pest.. it makes it so adults stop being able to reproduce, young pests never reach maturity to be able to reproduce, and if you spray it and coat the eggs it suffocates them.. but the key to neem oil is the pest MUST ingest it for it to work.. so when you root feed it to the plant, and the plant absorbs it, the pest has no choice but to ingest it when they feed... plus they dont like the taste... if it tastes like it smells i understand why... but neem also contains some trace elements the plant likes.. so its actually good for the plant to.. and no, root feeding will not cause your buds to taste or smell like neem oil... 

if you do use neem oil tho, make sure its 100% pure neem oil like einstein oil or dyna gro, and not a product that contains neem...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 23, 2009)

is this whole site un aware of paraquat ...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jul 23, 2009)

paraquats a weed killer... not a pesticide/miticide..


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 23, 2009)

backin the day it was sprayed openly on crops ,, one of our DJ's was paraquate kelly ...


----------



## coalminer (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> perhaps we should just ask them quietly to move on. the ebay shop i got mine from is for equestrian supplies if the strip don't kill a horse i'm sure ill be ok.
> 
> grow a pair


Uh, A horse weighs 1000lbs, I weigh 205, he could tolerate a lot more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2009)

[youtube]47kMfYQY0HI[/youtube]


----------



## MendelMaster (Jul 30, 2009)

A great product if used sparingly. Hit 'em hard for a short period, seal them back up, then hang again if necessary. Many commercial greenhouses use this. Many people do not like it because of Dichlorvos, the active ingredient. If you have to work around it all the time, then I would go with Ladybugs or some other organic/natural predator method. I personally use the Hot Shot pest strips and they work like a charm.


----------



## Discgolferman (Aug 11, 2009)

Im growing outside, I think i'll try one to see if it keep em at bay.


----------



## beencident (Oct 20, 2009)

FUCK THOSE MITES USE HOT SHOT NPS AND THEY WILL DIE- MY EXPLANATION BELOW

I live in an apt and have been using two in a 10x8 room. My apt has two rooms a kitchen and living room like most apt's. I smell the shit in my house I wont lie. I have saryisis (wrong spelling i know) and haven't seen the NPS chemicals worsen my skin condition. 

Now for the important part. I have had mites ravage my first two grows before to the poitn they didn't bud correct. The plants never recovered from the attacks. So now I'm on my third grow of some beautiful shit and hte mites return like a bat out of hell as soon as the flowering begins... MOTHERFUCKERS I KILL YOU FUCKERS DIE.... 

The fuckers defeated Ortho Bug B Gone, Iso and water 50/50 combo, regular showers and even a layer of sand on top of my soil..... 

BUT NOW, IM SO HAPPY TO SAY THE FUCKERS ARE DYING RAPIDLY AS I TYPE SINCE IM USING HOT SHOT NO PEST STRIPS. I HAVE THE STRIPS AT THE SAME LEVEL AS MY PLANTS.... Maybe i shouldn't but didn't know better. SOmebody tell me if they need to be above for some reason... The point is NPS works. A lot of people tried sprays and other methods to no avail and if they want the fuckers gone quick with no regard to harmful effect of pesticide, then NPS is the way to go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2009)

man i was wondering about where to hang the thing too iu ended up putting it underneath where the pots are i was working on the principle hot air rises?!?! 

anyone know definitively where i should be putting the strip?


----------



## SeatleHomegrown (Mar 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i was wondering about where to hang the thing too iu ended up putting it underneath where the pots are i was working on the principle hot air rises?!?!
> 
> anyone know definitively where i should be putting the strip?



it does not really matter where you place them, i hang one behind my big fan and then hang one in the middle of the room, a foot above the plants and they are fine, as long as there is air circulation around the nps you should be good.

now for all of you argueing over how harmful they are, if you visit the area alot, if the grow room is in your house, OR if your plant is budding DONT TAKE THE CHANCE AND USE SPRAYS AND STUFF (unless your budding then you might be screwd)

however if you are someone like me who grows in an air tight shed detatched to the house and you only go out there once-twice a day for an hour at the most, then you should be good, i just let the room vent for ten minutes while i chief a bowl and then wear a breathing mask for the extra paranoid like me, even though i normally hate this shit i do understand it wont do anything to you unless you wear it around your neck like some death-necklace or dont vent your room out and sit there for over an hour... nuff said 

so use nps if room is ventilated or detatched from your house, etc..

use sprays if you grow in your house or are flowering or are a hippy or your wife is a hippy

peace!


----------



## grow plenty (Mar 21, 2010)

i use one.i swear by it. i tried lady bugs, no good...i tried pyrythins, i tried dr. doom, i used soft soaps, i used pounds of c-o 2, for over a year i have fought these fuckers and spent a good sum of money and an even greater ammount of labor on my battle with the borg,first i will say my grow is detached from my house, i only visit my grow during fans on time.i only used the strip for 1 week, killed the borg, eggs n all, and then put it back in a baggie. if i ever see another mite i will bust out the lil majic baggie and zap em again.i have a perp. grow so thats why its been such a battle with them.any ways thats my dealings with nps and the borg. i dont sell or grow for anybody so what i grow and how i grow em is pretty much between me, god, and a few bros who i share my skills with .i personally dont see what all the fuss is expecially if they dont grow or sell to or for other folks. i give it 2 thumbs up for a quick kill , now,....if someone can show me a 3 eyed what ever as a result of a nps, then i say give it a go. but maybe only if your healthy, i personally shot dope for over 20 years ( aint done it in 22 years, yea im an old fart) but my point is i never gave those ingredients much thought either, so maybe im just talkin to x junkies....but if you have spent 100 's of $ on remedies as i have and they keep coming back....go buy 1 use it for 5 days with fans off, and kill those fuckers. this reply is for x junkies and healthy folks only. unless you can show proof of deformality, or death then please let those of us healthy enough to use it,..use it. after all....people have had these in there houses for years. just because it might make you sic (who ever) doesnt mean its not an effective way to rid the borg.just be aware that IT MAY make you sick. btw....im smoking a bowl right now and im still breathing...peace


----------



## jjarnold01 (Mar 21, 2010)

grow plenty said:


> i use one.i swear by it. i tried lady bugs, no good...i tried pyrythins, i tried dr. doom, i used soft soaps, i used pounds of c-o 2, for over a year i have fought these fuckers and spent a good sum of money and an even greater ammount of labor on my battle with the borg,first i will say my grow is detached from my house, i only visit my grow during fans on time.i only used the strip for 1 week, killed the borg, eggs n all, and then put it back in a baggie. if i ever see another mite i will bust out the lil majic baggie and zap em again.i have a perp. grow so thats why its been such a battle with them.any ways thats my dealings with nps and the borg. i dont sell or grow for anybody so what i grow and how i grow em is pretty much between me, god, and a few bros who i share my skills with .i personally dont see what all the fuss is expecially if they dont grow or sell to or for other folks. i give it 2 thumbs up for a quick kill , now,....if someone can show me a 3 eyed what ever as a result of a nps, then i say give it a go. but maybe only if your healthy, i personally shot dope for over 20 years ( aint done it in 22 years, yea im an old fart) but my point is i never gave those ingredients much thought either, so maybe im just talkin to x junkies....but if you have spent 100 's of $ on remedies as i have and they keep coming back....go buy 1 use it for 5 days with fans off, and kill those fuckers. this reply is for x junkies and healthy folks only. unless you can show proof of deformality, or death then please let those of us healthy enough to use it,..use it. after all....people have had these in there houses for years. just because it might make you sic (who ever) doesnt mean its not an effective way to rid the borg.just be aware that IT MAY make you sick. btw....im smoking a bowl right now and im still breathing...peace


I tried ladybugs, alcohol, some spray crap and got mediocre results - we kind of came to a standoff with the mites. Some damage is sustainable. I got some nps and have not looked back. I smoke cigarettes so i'm not an x, i'm an active!


----------



## Imlovinit (Mar 21, 2010)

If i didn't have my gro in my bedroom i'd give the NPS a shot. As it is, i bought lady bugs and they did a grt job of clearing out the mites. Though make sure u cover your exhaust with mesh. Cause if you don't you'll mulch some.


----------



## scumbragger (Mar 23, 2010)

Imlovinit said:


> If i didn't have my gro in my bedroom i'd give the NPS a shot. As it is, i bought lady bugs and they did a grt job of clearing out the mites. Though make sure u cover your exhaust with mesh. Cause if you don't you'll mulch some.


 Everything works temporarily...the problem is they get everywhere and even if you empty everything out and hose your room down make sure to clean everything back in and don't forget to take things apart like you ballasts and cleaning them as well...Your light fixtures are full of them...Anyway. I've tried everything under the sun, bombs, neem oil, reg, dish soap, organic sprays. Everything works for awhile but I'm going to give thes strips a shot as a last resort. Not sure if Hot shots are available in Canada since I can't find them anywhere but there's one by Vapona (changing names on packaging I think) which looks exactly the same and is made of the same ingredient (dichlorvos 19.2%). I was worried about using this stuff but apparently it all over food we consume so I can't see the harm.....
*Processing and cooking also removed large percentages of dichlorvos
which may be present on food. For example, wheat with 23.8 ppm of
dichlorvos after treatment produced flour with 4.6 ppm of dichlorvos.
Three months later, the wheat had 2.8 ppm of dichlorvos and the white
flour milled from it had 1.7 ppm. The dichlorvos residue in this flour
after 14 days' storage fell below the limits of detection. Shell
Chemical Company, U.S.A. (unpublished) found that biscuits made from
flour containing 0.35 ppm and 1.8 ppm of dichlorvos had 80 and 60
percent less dichlorvos, respectively. Flour with 9.5 ppm of
dichlorvos heated for 30 minutes at 100°C, 150°C, and 200°C had 0.2
ppm, 0.03 ppm, and 0.02 ppm of dichlorvos, respectively. Rice with 5.3
ppm of dichlorvos had only 0.06 ppm after cooking. Miller and Aitken
(1965) found frying and cooking completely destroyed dichlorvos in the
meat, leaving only products of hydrolysis.*

*Let you know how it works!*


----------



## mynd (Jun 3, 2010)

hi everyone i just bought one of these pest strips n put it in about an hour ago, im about one week into flowering.....wondering how can i tell if theyre dead, is it as simple as "if theyre not moving"....or would they just fall off the plants?


----------



## Guahould (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I have tried many ways of controlling those little bastards and they still keep coming back... It is very stressing,, if there is a product like this that actually works how some claim ,, then I am all for it .. Please anyone that knows where I can get some in the Hamilton (Canada) area ,, would be greatly appreciated.. I tried to order on Amazon and big red highlighted print stating unable to ship to address ...


----------



## defcomexperiment (Sep 13, 2010)

kk, so i have used gardensafe fungicid3, tobacco tea, rubbing alcohol/water, azamax, hot shots no pest strips, and i think that is about it to control my spider mites... all of them work, but i wouldnt use hot shots except early in veg, or on my mothers. also, would be good for in between grows or something... i really dont like using hot shots though, the first day i had mine in my grow i ended up nauseous and with a headache by the end of the night... that was only from limited exposure when i was checking temps, watering, etc... definitely was not around the strip anywhere near 4 hours. i would say i seen the best results from azamax out of everything, so the pest strip is out of my tent for good, and i will just take the time to spray my plants... 


without a doubt i would not ever put a pest strip into my grow during flower, just inhaling the fumes is fuckin nasty as fuck. let alone eating it in an edible or something like that.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Sep 13, 2010)

Guahould said:


> Well I have tried many ways of controlling those little bastards and they still keep coming back... It is very stressing,, if there is a product like this that actually works how some claim ,, then I am all for it .. Please anyone that knows where I can get some in the Hamilton (Canada) area ,, would be greatly appreciated.. I tried to order on Amazon and big red highlighted print stating unable to ship to address ...


spider mites will continue to keep coming back, a friend of mine informed me that typically it is going to be a constant battle of preventative/maintenance procedures to keep them at bay. unless you are growing in a clean room, with hepa filters, and changing your clothes everytime you enter your grow you probably will risk infestation...


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2010)

when dealing with spider mites you have to know your surroundings.. go look on plants in the backyard...this is probably their home base, they come to your front line and you attack. they die and come again. treat at the source. 

would you use these in late flower?


----------



## quiksilver (Oct 15, 2010)

Everyones talking about pestacides and "safer" ways to control spider mites. What ever happened to controlling your climate? Climate control to me is the best way to slow/prevent/keep spider mites at bay. By reducing your room temps and humidity you create a harsh environment for spidermites to live. i.e. taking a tropical animal and throwing them in antartica, wont survive.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 15, 2010)

quiksilver said:


> Everyones talking about pestacides and "safer" ways to control spider mites. What ever happened to controlling your climate? Climate control to me is the best way to slow/prevent/keep spider mites at bay. By reducing your room temps and humidity you create a harsh environment for spidermites to live. i.e. taking a tropical animal and throwing them in antartica, wont survive.


Good point but you want to lower temperature and raise humidity.


----------



## TonyPizzle187 (Jan 2, 2011)

I just wanted to let anyone who is struggling with mites know that Hot Shot No Pest Strips work great for obliterating mites. I read this entire thread when I first encountered mites. I tried a few other methods; miticide / Doktor Doom, I had a professional mite exterminator spray my room, and I ordered predator mites and lady bugs. The Dr. Doom knocked them back, but they keep coming. With the exterminator the result was the same. With the ladybugs and the predator mites I had shipping delays due to Thanksgiving and it was just taking too long in general. Let me tell you why. You have to wait five to twelve days after you have sprayed most pesticides in your room before introducing predators into the room. Meanwhile, the mites are eating your plants and are multiplying quickly. Once I decided to go with the hot shot no pest strip, I was able to knock them back with the Dr. Doom again instead of waiting any longer. By comparison to other methods, using the no pest strip is like mite genocide. As long as you follow the directions, there is a constant poison that fills the air that isn't strong enough to kill the plants or affect your health as long as you don't basically live in your grow room. For the mites, the pest strips never go away. After three days they are all dead. I waited two months before posting on this website after using the strips and the mites will not come back. I mean as long as I have them hanging I could walk into my grow room everyday covered in mites and it wouldn't matter. As far as I'm concerned, it's the only solution, especially since I have a perpetual system, making it extremely difficult to use a product like Avid. Avid by the way does not prevent mite and other pest attacks like No Pest Strips do.

If you want it to work all you have to do is follow these steps:
-Create a sealed room AKA the air in the room is stagnant
-I use double the recommended dose and spread the strips out evenly

Thank you so much to the person who started this thread, you have saved me SO much time, SO much money that I can't even fathom. Good luck to anybody struggling with mites. You can find it at Home Depot in the pest section.


----------



## ganjasaurus rex (Jan 22, 2011)

TonyPizzle187 said:


> I just wanted to let anyone who is struggling with mites know that Hot Shot No Pest Strips work great for obliterating mites. I read this entire thread when I first encountered mites. I tried a few other methods; miticide / Doktor Doom, I had a professional mite exterminator spray my room, and I ordered predator mites and lady bugs. The Dr. Doom knocked them back, but they keep coming. With the exterminator the result was the same. With the ladybugs and the predator mites I had shipping delays due to Thanksgiving and it was just taking too long in general. Let me tell you why. You have to wait five to twelve days after you have sprayed most pesticides in your room before introducing predators into the room. Meanwhile, the mites are eating your plants and are multiplying quickly. Once I decided to go with the hot shot no pest strip, I was able to knock them back with the Dr. Doom again instead of waiting any longer. By comparison to other methods, using the no pest strip is like mite genocide. As long as you follow the directions, there is a constant poison that fills the air that isn't strong enough to kill the plants or affect your health as long as you don't basically live in your grow room. For the mites, the pest strips never go away. After three days they are all dead. I waited two months before posting on this website after using the strips and the mites will not come back. I mean as long as I have them hanging I could walk into my grow room everyday covered in mites and it wouldn't matter. As far as I'm concerned, it's the only solution, especially since I have a perpetual system, making it extremely difficult to use a product like Avid. Avid by the way does not prevent mite and other pest attacks like No Pest Strips do.
> 
> If you want it to work all you have to do is follow these steps:
> -Create a sealed room AKA the air in the room is stagnant
> ...


 I have to agree. This is my first post here although I have been a lurker here for quite awhile. I have been growing from around 1987 or so. Mostly outdoors until about 5 years ago when I really began to take it seriously. I had horrible spider mites, then the fungus gnats kicked in and then thrips. I initially tried hippie methodology which led to a war that went on for quite awhile. I would have liked to have won this war with organics and spent a F***load of time and money doing so but lost. Although Ed Rosenthols Zero tolerence works fairly good and smells great but didn't actually win the war(but definitely helped with the bastard mites). I have also used Diotomacious earth, neem oil, pyrethrin bombs/sprays, Azatrol, and Avid. As much as I hate to be funding a company putting out products that are so detrimental to life, I did not win the war against the cannavampires until I used the Hot Shot No Pest strips. Stating that, when I first introduced them, they did not do much. It wasn't until I hung them directly into the air-path of my fans is when when they actually started to work. They are junk unless you pump air through them. I do not use these in the flower room though. I have kept that room fairly clean and only deal with thrips from time to time. I use the strips in my clone, mother, and veg areas religiously and I have not seen a spider mite in over 2 years. Thrips though is real bitch. I would start on that but I am starting to ramble and not even I want to hear me. Good luck everybody and may your god bless you if you have one.


----------



## marantz (Mar 26, 2011)

Another happy user of No Pest Strips here. I have a grow in one of my bedroom's and have 2 cat's.. No problems, everybody is happy and no sickness, etc...
These NPS dealies kill ALL pests, not just the ones you want to target. They even killed my spider problem up in the attic where the grow vents to.. Yes they will make you lightheaded if you spend 30 minutes+ in the garden. Use a breathing mask or something... But they work... Also this active ingredient Diachlorvos or whatever you call it, it says it evaporates over time, including in your herbs... So those of you flowering and using these, the stuff should evaporate from your herbs as you dry & cure it... Just sayin...


----------



## yesum (Apr 15, 2011)

One other thing, you are ingesting this chemical when you eat processed food. They use it in grain storage and other food supplies to keep the pests down. They have a certain limit to how much can get into your food.

I think this stuff is quite safe to use moderately, like a few hours for a few days. I would go organic before doing these however, and if you need the nps later, then fine.


----------



## indnoutlaw420 (Jul 5, 2011)

yo peps just had my first round with mites and lost. so i hope the hot shot really works thanks for the help. dito on the thanks if it work spent money on aza max its crap this is my second grow so wish me luck happy grow to all


----------



## pthree (Jul 5, 2011)

just got my infestation on my 2nd grow about 3 weeks into veg. i suspect it came from some wood i got at home depot for making my grow walls. that or it could be from bringing plants inside/outside.

got 2 hot shot strips on opposuite ends of floor walls

also last night sprayed them with organacide pretty hreavily. in another few days ill water blast them and organacide and wait for the hot shot strips to work their magic. 

ill report back in


----------



## pthree (Aug 5, 2011)

a month on, and 0 signs of mites. nor gnats

also began flowering on the 1st, and hung up another strip in the room just for added measure

video link to my setup http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRfZBPipt2U down to two now though inside, purple diesel and la condifential


----------



## sniffer (Aug 5, 2011)

its the same stuff they use in flea n tick collars for you dog and cat
it wont hurt you or you plants ,


----------



## golddog (Aug 5, 2011)

sniffer said:


> its the same stuff they use in flea n tick collars for you dog and cat
> it wont hurt you or you plants ,


They feed it to cows to control parasites in their stomachs...

It's is widely used at your local dairy farm. 

It won't kill rats at the research lab


----------



## eggbert54 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm like,,PISSED?
I got plant infected 'outside' with spider mites.

I bombed those cokesucker with Malathion! And then I'm gonna soap the piss outta the bastards and wash that off. Them I'm gonna spray them bastards night and day with a high jet of water!

God damn pests!! What to hell do I do? I'm makin tobacco tea (gotta freakin boil that). I'm just gonna soap the piis out of them and wash it off,,,every other freekin day,,THink that will do her?

I can't afford all that gobbledygoop,,azamax,,,,,,,,,whatever,,,,,,,,,I'll soap the bastards and,,that'll have to do,,,that don't do her,,,I'll blast em with Malathian every few day......pisses me off,,,,dammit,,,,ok there,,,,,,i vented,,,,,,,,,sorry.


----------



## marantz (Aug 21, 2011)

Unfortunately with this hobby, effectiveness tranlates into $$$. Grab a No Shot Pest Strip and try it out... If that doesnt work i highly recommend Bayer Disease and Mite Control. both you can get at most hardware stores. Dont use it if your plants are in the last 30-45 days of flowering..




eggbert54 said:


> I'm like,,PISSED?
> I got plant infected 'outside' with spider mites.
> 
> I bombed those cokesucker with Malathion! And then I'm gonna soap the piss outta the bastards and wash that off. Them I'm gonna spray them bastards night and day with a high jet of water!
> ...


----------



## Duku (Aug 30, 2011)

I was super excited to try out lady bugs. Not that im a fan of insects, just seemed fun to watch. Sure enough it was fun to watch munch away at those little bastards! 

Unfortunately the lady bug army was not able to cope with the massive breeding of the mites. After all lady bugs have lives too: spinning in circles, running up and down fan leaves, and massive orgy at the base of the pots. So i freed most of them to the rose garden.


----------



## MoJesus (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got a nice infestation going, i noticed the spots awhile ago but thought it was the new nutes i was using. Turns out i was wrong...I've got a strip going now and have been using 1:1 iso. alc spray. 

Hopefully this will solve my woes...i was planning on revegging this girl to take some cuttings from her.


----------



## obijohn (Aug 31, 2011)

Will these work outdoors?


----------



## wyteboi (Aug 31, 2011)

obijohn said:


> Will these work outdoors?


no not at all . the chemical has to be in the air with them for awhile.



soil


----------



## Canadaboy (Aug 31, 2011)

This shit works but its no good for you just read the back, dont go into the room for more than 4 hours a day dont use it around animals and children, I cant even get it here had to order from the usa to get it. Once i read the box i said fuck it i need to kill my intruders (the spider mites) and used it but next time i will use something a little less harmfull. just saying


----------



## wyteboi (Sep 2, 2011)

in my own opinion , the pest strips will only work in a very sealed environment and only if the prob is not that bad. 

an yes those things are very strong and can fuck up a animal or human. those things kill bed bugs , so i would imagine it would kill anything if exposed to it long enough.





soil


----------



## roidrage152 (Jan 28, 2012)

Old thread but interesting enough to bump have been a lot of spider mite posts recently. Someone posted a toxicology report as evidence not to use hotshots. I read it beginning to end, as far as toxicology reports go, it actually didn't seem that bad. Gonna try the hot shots for 3 days, not sure the effect on eggs, so I'll do another 3 days in a week or so and probably do a mighty wash. Don't want to let these take over, I'll see if I can squash em before they get out of hand.


----------



## wyteboi (Jan 29, 2012)

roidrage152 said:


> Old thread but interesting enough to bump have been a lot of spider mite posts recently. Someone posted a toxicology report as evidence not to use hotshots. I read it beginning to end, as far as toxicology reports go, it actually didn't seem that bad. Gonna try the hot shots for 3 days, not sure the effect on eggs, so I'll do another 3 days in a week or so and probably do a mighty wash. Don't want to let these take over, I'll see if I can squash em before they get out of hand.


they aint that bad but you dont wanna be around it all day ..... it needs to be in your room sealed with the mites. it can work.

i have delt with the worst mites ever an somebody finally told me i can use neem oil every other day , so i do that now an i still got mites but they are manageable now. if i stayed ON IT, with the neem i could get rid of them , but i dont mind um if i got um under control.




soil


----------



## ggdigital (Feb 2, 2012)

Don&#8217;t Bug Me! from FoxFarm is a 100% natural and organic pest control. I used it and it kept them at bay but did not get rid of the mites. I am going to try the pest strips and see what happens.


----------



## wildone 1760 (Apr 15, 2012)

Im in my second bout with the dredded mite thanx to not *quaritning *some new clones that where a gift. The first go I spent just over a hundred bucks on the following lame products started with doctor doom spray can then followed up 3 days later with doctor doom bug boom. 3 days later started spraying misting bull shit pink hippy crap might wash " Kills some adults if you get it right on them but not all 
3 days try fungicide 3 which states miteicide right on it repeated after 3 days. Lets not forget neem oil applied 3 days after the fungicde which also did have some kills as did all products when applied directly to the mites. You may ask how I know that? I took great pleasure in applying it to the little bastereds & watching the results under a 60 power microscope. 

Then I bought the no power shot pest strip I used 4 in my 10 ft x 16 ft with 10 ft walls & 14 ft at peak green house. This was not 
after 2 weeks I did not find any of those alien looking little M.F.

I well post results as its only been one day on this go. They still seem pretty frisky but hope to start to find em dying off soon


----------



## wyteboi (Apr 16, 2012)

neem oil only work if they ingest it. and then still it dont kill them it just fucks up their breeding, so if applied 2 times a week thoroughly, then you will keep them at bay , but when you slack , they come back. 

if ventilation is right then the no pest strips are no better then any of those other products and maybe not even as effective. 


Source: decades of experience with the bastards



soil


----------



## 420built240 (Apr 16, 2012)

Plenty of Organic Alternatives.

Neem oil mixed with Karanja Oil is the best.

I have used this all my life, And have never had a mite infestation 

Everyone bad mouthing the product needs to STFU it gets the job done. 

But IMHO Neem + Karanja Oil is 100% Organic and protects the plants without cleaning leaf by leaf. 

Keep it Green and Frosty ladies


----------



## MrGhettoGrower (Nov 5, 2012)

*I've used the Hot Shot No Pest Strips for a total of 2 days! I had gnats and spider mite all over my whole house after 1.5 days I didn't see any more bugs so I put it back in the pack. It didn't kill me breathing it for 2 days. I had it in the closet but it kill all the bugs in the whole house! They would really piss the shit out out of me when I would be on the computer not no more! If I see any more bugs I use it again it works better than Doktor Doom didn't like spraying anything on my buds.

Highly Recommend ******


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 5, 2012)

wildone 1760 said:


> Im in my second bout with the dredded mite thanx to not *quaritning *some new clones that where a gift. The first go I spent just over a hundred bucks on the following lame products started with doctor doom spray can then followed up 3 days later with doctor doom bug boom. 3 days later started spraying misting bull shit pink hippy crap might wash " Kills some adults if you get it right on them but not all
> 3 days try fungicide 3 which states miteicide right on it repeated after 3 days. Lets not forget neem oil applied 3 days after the fungicde which also did have some kills as did all products when applied directly to the mites. You may ask how I know that? I took great pleasure in applying it to the little bastereds & watching the results under a 60 power microscope.
> 
> Then I bought the no power shot pest strip I used 4 in my 10 ft x 16 ft with 10 ft walls & 14 ft at peak green house. This was not
> ...


It sounds like your spraying technique if not working for you. Are you using a pressure bottle to get the underside of the leaves? Spray bottles do a poor job.

I cleared out a 3 yr mite problem with mighty wash & doktor doom. One doktor doom fogger followed up by 3 weeks of spraying mighty wash twice a week. I was very late in flower. Everything came out fine and the mites were K/O. I spray once a month now just as precaution. I have seen one or two here and there since but no more then that. I think after this cold season they will be completely eradicated. I tried neem and it tainted the buds. You can taste that shit I dont care what anyone says, DO NOT SPRAY NEEM ON BUDS YOU CAN TASTE IT IN THE SMOKE. The M.W I could smell ever so slightly if sprayed directly on a flower a day or two before harvest but I could not taste it. I also am very particular about the taste and smell of my bud and have a good hound nose. No one else noticed and I didnt say but from now on I spray water the day after m.w and just got power wash to try that.


----------



## egghead-714 (Aug 19, 2015)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> its easy to argue, but far harder to make an arguement... some people spout off at the mouth with little to no evidence to back up what they say, other than what they heard from someone ekse or the little bit of experience they have with it... they can argue with you all day about whatever it is, but provide no real arguement to back themselves up.. and if they do have an arguement its typically "just ask anyone" or "so and so said it too" or "just look at my results" with little if any experience or real evidence with anything else to have a comparison to provide proof beyond a reasonable doubt they are right... most of the time they argue because they think they are right, and if they provide any argument for their case its weak at best... you cant fight ignorance...



spoken like a liberal tree hugger, way too many words for having said almost nothing. 

just remember, lol, some trees dont want you hugging them


----------



## gary3059 (Jan 30, 2016)

wyteboi said:


> neem oil only work if they ingest it. and then still it dont kill them it just fucks up their breeding, so if applied 2 times a week thoroughly, then you will keep them at bay , but when you slack , they come back.
> 
> if ventilation is right then the no pest strips are no better then any of those other products and maybe not even as effective.
> 
> ...


have had 100% success rate mixing pure neem oil & warm water & protekt by dyna grow(protekt helps plants form a protective barrier from fungus gnats, protekt aids in the prevention of many grow issues facing farmers/growers, google protekt by dyna groiw and read about it, it actually works and does what its meant to do, PROTEKT the plant against insect attacks from the inside out..i dont like suggesting products because in some cases WHAT WORKS FOR ME, MAY NOT WORK FOR YOU, for whatever reason.. there are many varibles that can affect the affectiveness of any product.. the protekt takes the place of the dish soap alot of people use to immulsify the oil and allow it to dissolve in warm water after shaken vigorously and sprayed on top of grow medium, soaking the top of the grow medium/soil 2 times with the neem mix 48hrs apart..and allowing the grow medium to dry out thoroughly between feedings/waterings will speed the game of ultimate death by the neem oil..fungus gnats thrive in damp/moist soils, the larvae cannot hatch/live in dried out grow medium..larvae feed on dead/decaying leaves/plant matter..so dont feed the beasts & keep all plant matter out of top of grow medium/soil..good luck with the lil beasts. peace & harmony


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jan 30, 2016)

gary3059 said:


> have had 100% success rate mixing pure neem oil & warm water & protekt by dyna grow(protekt helps plants form a protective barrier from fungus gnats, protekt aids in the prevention of many grow issues facing farmers/growers, google protekt by dyna groiw and read about it, it actually works and does what its meant to do, PROTEKT the plant against insect attacks from the inside out..i dont like suggesting products because in some cases WHAT WORKS FOR ME, MAY NOT WORK FOR YOU, for whatever reason.. there are many varibles that can affect the affectiveness of any product.. the protekt takes the place of the dish soap alot of people use to immulsify the oil and allow it to dissolve in warm water after shaken vigorously and sprayed on top of grow medium, soaking the top of the grow medium/soil 2 times with the neem mix 48hrs apart..and allowing the grow medium to dry out thoroughly between feedings/waterings will speed the game of ultimate death by the neem oil..fungus gnats thrive in damp/moist soils, the larvae cannot hatch/live in dried out grow medium..larvae feed on dead/decaying leaves/plant matter..so dont feed the beasts & keep all plant matter out of top of grow medium/soil..good luck with the lil beasts. peace & harmony


This dude is obviously high as a mother fucker.....the movie Starship Troopers came to mind.


----------



## Ingvar (Aug 6, 2016)

Question for folks who used NPS successfully:

Most recommendations say to not have air movement when putting out the strips. How do you get around this during summer in a southern state while using HID lamps? AC must be going 24/7 just to keep the temperature down.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Using no pest strips on flowering plants is just the same as spraying them with a pesticide. These strips produce a vapor throughout the whole area they are in that is harmful to humans and animals, it says right no the package to not use them in inhabited areas, so use at your own risk if you live near your plants.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ingvar said:


> Question for folks who used NPS successfully:
> 
> Most recommendations say to not have air movement when putting out the strips. How do you get around this during summer in a southern state while using HID lamps? AC must be going 24/7 just to keep the temperature down.


turn off all fans for the hours that your lights are turned off and it should work, its strong stuff so 12 hours would be more than enough, make sure u turn the fans back on for a few minutes before entering the room. PLEASE DO NOT USE THESE ON FLOWERING PLANTS


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2016)

the dichlorvos vapor is heavier than air. my best results were with fans going to keep the air moving. I also used 3 or 4 in a bedroom size room. the higher the temp and humidity the faster the chemical breaks down, too. there's a lot of back and forth about the safety of the vapor


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 6, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> the dichlorvos vapor is heavier than air. my best results were with fans going to keep the air moving. I also used 3 or 4 in a bedroom size room. the higher the temp and humidity the faster the chemical breaks down, too. there's a lot of back and forth about the safety of the vapor


The product says right on the packaging to not use in areas inhabited by humans or animals, id say that is more than a "back and forth" they know it is toxic.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2016)

lol so be it


----------



## Ingvar (Aug 6, 2016)

Plants are in veg, not planning to use this during bloom. But there's only about a week or two left before they to go to flower, so something must be done now.

Still not sure if whether this will be effective with AC on (fans + filters can be turned off however). Anyone?


----------



## jimmerjammer (Aug 9, 2016)

What can I use for my ladies in flowering


----------



## chicks2001 (Aug 20, 2018)

BasementGuerrilla said:


> I just had my first bout with spider mites. While watering my beautiful Mango mother I noticed about 6-7 bottom leaves that were about 10-15% infested with mites. I freaked out and called my buddy. He calmly told me to relax, go to Lowe's and buy a $4 Hotshot No Pest Strip, hang it in my garden, and call him in a week to thank him.
> 
> 6 days after first seeing the mites and hanging a NPS in my garden, ALL MITES ARE DEAD! NO SIGNS OF SURVIVORS!
> 
> ...





BasementGuerrilla said:


> Keep in mind, some people are hippies and have a hypersensitive reaction to chemicals. If you are one of these sickly people you should probably avoid Hot Shot No pest strips. However, if you are a normal person and can leave your house without wearing a dust mask, and don't fear breathing city air and auto emissions from cars on a daily basis, then you shouldn't fear this product. Hot shot no pest strips are the #1 way to combat almost any indoor garden pest, especially mites, gnats and thrips. They are the cheapest and work great. Hang 1 NPS for every 200sq ft of garden space for a week or two and all bugs will be dead, guaranteed. Get them, use them, love them, save money, to hell with neem oil, foggers and other annoyers!


----------



## Powertech (Nov 26, 2019)

jimmerjammer said:


> What can I use for my ladies in flowering


Lady bugs?


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## thelionsden (May 31, 2021)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds like my root bound argument. i show pics of 7 foot tall, pound and a half plants in 6 and 7 gallon pots. people straight up tell me, after seeing the pics, "YOU CAN'T DO THAT!".
> 
> um, what?


Ikr I deal with people like this all the time js


----------



## Gemtree (May 31, 2021)

So glad I was watching this thread


----------



## xtsho (Jun 1, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> So glad I was watching this thread


The bump gives me an opportunity to make a Public Service Announcement.



For use in unoccupied areas; not for use in homes except garages, attics, crawl spaces, and sheds occupied by people for less than 4 hours per day.

Also for use in boathouses, or enclosed areas thereof, occupied by people for less than 4 hours per day.

Also for use in the following unoccupied structures, provided they are unoccupied for more than 4 months immediately following placement of a pest strip: vacation homes, cabins, mobile homes, boats, farm houses, and ranch houses.

*HOUSEHOLD USES
FOR USE IN UNOCCUPIED AREAS; NOT FOR USE IN HOMES EXCEPT GARAGES, ATTICS, CRAWL SPACES AND SHEDS OCCUPIED BY PEOPLE FOR LESS THAN 4 HOURS PER DAY.*

GHS Classification of Substance or Mixture: 







Signal word: DANGER 
Hazard statements: • Toxic if swallowed • Harmful if inhaled • Causes eye irritation


----------



## WinterSoldier89 (Jun 1, 2021)

I have pest strips about 5 years ago , that was the last time I used soil. Coco = No nasties


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2021)

HOTSHOT PEST STRIPS for the win.
P.s, I had to have a lung removed and my cock fell off last Tuesday, but the mites have completely disappeared


----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> HOTSHOT PEST STRIPS for the win.
> P.s, I had to have a lung removed and my cock fell off last Tuesday, but the mites have completely disappeared


I prefer to just dip the entire plant in man made poison. 

Seriously though. You're doing nobody any favors promoting the use of that crap in their cannabis grows. A simple spray of citric acid will kill mites and it's completely non-toxic. In fact you can eat it if you want as it's non-toxic and is used in all kinds of foods as a preservative and is naturally occurring in fruits like lemons.

Why anyone would choose to use toxins around their cannabis defies logic. Why don't you just get a can of RAID and spray your plants down? You obviously don't care about contaminating your cannabis with poison but don't tell others that it's a win. It's not. 

"Dichlorvos is an insecticide used on crops, animals, and in pest-strips. Acute (short-term) and chronic (long-term) exposures of humans to dichlorvos results in the inhibition of an enzyme, acetylcholinesterase, with neurotoxic effects including perspiration, vomiting, diarrhea, drowsiness, fatigue, headache, and at high concentrations, convulsions, and coma."



https://www.epa.gov/sites/default/files/2016-09/documents/dichlorvos.pdf


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2021)

HOTSHOT PEST STRIPS For the win everyone!!!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I prefer to just dip the entire plant in man made poison.
> 
> Seriously though. You're doing nobody any favors promoting the use of that crap in their cannabis grows. A simple spray of citric acid will kill mites and it's completely non-toxic. In fact you can eat it if you want as it's non-toxic and is used in all kinds of foods as a preservative and is naturally occurring in fruits like lemons.
> 
> ...


.... Did you miss the bit were my cock fell off and I had a lung removed.. I never said if it was "safe" or not. Everyone has a choice Mr.


----------



## bk78 (Aug 8, 2021)

HOTSHOT PEST STRIPS For the win everyone!!!!!!


----------



## bk78 (Aug 8, 2021)

my cock fell off too

winning


----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> .... Did you miss the bit were my cock fell off and I had a lung removed.. I never said if it was "safe" or not. Everyone has a choice Mr.


I couldn't tell if you were being sarcastic or not.

And yes everyone has a choice. Use poison on and around your cannabis or not. I choose not and recommend the same for everyone.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

bk78 said:


> my cock fell off too
> 
> winning


Mine did also but climbed right back on
~proud~


----------



## bk78 (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Mine did also but climbed right back on
> ~proud~


skillz


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Mine did also but climbed right back on
> ~proud~


I stuck mine back on with a jaffa cake.


----------



## LEDsnake (Aug 8, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> I stuck mine back on with a jaffa cake.


Come on man! You know electrical tape is best.


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Dec 11, 2021)

Im gonna buy some when I wake up


----------



## Nixs (Dec 11, 2021)

Flinttownbrown said:


> Im gonna buy some when I wake up


You still asleep?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 12, 2021)

Time for a cat pic.
It was looking for it's new home, this looks like it.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 12, 2021)

Flinttownbrown said:


> Im gonna buy some when I wake up


Don't hold your breath waiting for the mites to disappear using these.


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Dec 13, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Don't hold your breath waiting for the mites to disappear using these.


Why's that lots of people say they work


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 13, 2021)

Flinttownbrown said:


> Why's that lots of people say they work


Go for it.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Don't hold your breath waiting for the mites to disappear using these.


But do hold your breath if you go into a room where these things are hanging.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 13, 2021)

From the company website

Hazards to Humans and Domestic Animals
WARNING: May be fatal if swallowed. Do not get in mouth. Harmful if inhaled. Causes moderate eye irritation. Avoid breathing vapors. Avoid contact with eyes or clothing. After prolonged storage, a small amount of liquid may form on strip. Do not get liquid in eyes. Wash thoroughly with soap and water after handling and before eating, drinking, chewing gum, using tobacco, or using the toilet. Remove and wash contaminated clothing before reuse. Do not use in hospitals or clinic rooms, such as patient rooms, wards, nurseries, operating or emergency areas. Do not use in kitchens, restaurants or areas where food is prepared or served. Do not use in homes except for garages, attics, crawl spaces, and sheds occupied by people for less than 4 hours per day. Not to be taken internally by humans or animals.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

Flinttownbrown said:


> Why's that lots of people say they work


People say Tupac is alive.









Tupac is alive! And living with the Navajo, new film will argue


A new film will explore an alternative reality long favored by conspiracy theorists — that the iconic rapper didn’t die in a 1996 drive-by shooting in Las Vegas.




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 13, 2021)

First? Acquired resistance by target pests. Next why would you want these vapors around your weed? This is why your own bud is the only safe bud to consume.


----------

